# 2009 Madone 5.9 vs. 2010 Madone 5.9



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm narrowing down my search for a new ride and have a question for the experts. Is there a difference in the frame between the 2009 and 2010 Madones?

I ask because I'd love to buy a 5.9 to save some money but rode a 2008 or 2009 model for an extended ride once and felt like it wasn't as stiff as I'm looking for it to be. I took a 2010 6.5 out for a long ride last week and couldn't believe how perfect it felt. That being said, if there were changes to the frame between '08/'09 and 2010 I should give the new 5.9 a chance as well.

Also, does anyone know of a great place to see large images of the custom paint offered through Project 1? I'm interested in the Pearl Carbon, Starry Night Black and Candy Red.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Your Trek dealer should actually have paint samples of all of the different colors--I would definitely check them out before you order. The 5-series isn't any stiffer in 2010, so I'd recommend the 6-series if you're concerned about stiffness. The 6-series is a stiff race bike, while the 5-series is more comfort-oriented and heavier.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Only the 6 series received an frame redesign for 2010. The 2009 and 2010 5 series frames are the exact same. 

HTH
zac


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Dec 13, 2009)

For Project One options just go directly to the Trek website and choose a 5 series, then customize it. It's a lot of fun, if only the 5 and 6 series colors were inter changeable. I ended up with a great 6 series.


Mikey


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I love the Team Issue design... my 6-series Team colors with Pearl White & Candy Red looks fantastic with SRAM Red parts and the very cool RXL wheels.


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

is it possable to buy a 6 series frame/fork only ?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

joker said:


> is it possable to buy a 6 series frame/fork only ?


Yes, contact your LTD (Local Trek Dealer).

I believe it can also be worked through P1, just select the Stock 6 series frame, select the color/paint options, then deselect all the other build options.

[EDIT: just tried cannot just get a frame through P1, but you can build a complete 6.9/6.5 for just under $3700: which is basically a 105 drivetrain with Race wheelset ]

HTH
zac


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

According to this article the 2009 6 Series Madone has become the 2010 5 Series Madone. Am I wrong, are there any Trek peeps to verify this?

rek Madone 6 Series (Shimano Ultegra 6700) (10) | $4678.48
Change Currency What's this?
Trek's latest Madone 6-Series flagship chassis is substantially stiffer in front triangle torsion than its predecessor for a snappier overall feel while thankfully retaining its outstanding handling characteristics
BikeRadar verdict

45 out of 5 stars

"The Madone 6 Series isn't necessarily 'better' than its predecessor – just different. We've come to love this new Madone about as much as the old one"

*
Bikeradar Review
*
Manufacturers description
*
User reviews

4 of 5 stars

By James Huang, technical editor

Trek's latest Madone addresses some of the criticisms hurled at the previous version – namely that while it was a superb handler, very comfortable and reasonably rigid, it wasn't quite stiff enough for hardcore racing duties, especially under bigger and stronger riders or in particularly violent events like criteriums.

The 2010 bike is edgier, more eager in its motions and lighter, but loses out to its predecessor in terms of smoothness, liveliness and character. Left with the choice between old Madone and new, it's hard to decide. Conveniently, though, none of us actually has to make that decision.

Trek are retaining the previous version as the 5 Series, so feel free to pick your poison – they're equally tasty but with different flavours to suit your palette. Unless you have to have more brand cachet or something more unique, it's hard to go wrong with either one. There's a reason why these things are so popular and it's not just because a certain Mr Armstrong rides one.

Link to the full review: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...madone-6-series-shimano-ultegra-6700-10-35762


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Don Duende said:


> According to this article the 2009 6 Series Madone has become the 2010 5 Series Madone. Am I wrong, are there any Trek peeps to verify this?
> 
> rek Madone 6 Series (Shimano Ultegra 6700) (10) | $4678.48
> Change Currency What's this?
> ...


That is confusing, but I think it refers to the 5 Series as retaining it's prior year specs, and not inheriting the 2009 6 Series OCLV Red framesets. Trek indicates that the 2010 5 Series is still OCLV Black and not Red. OCLV Red has been reworked into a newly designed frameset designated OCLV2 for 2010. Apparently the differences are very real*. (*Have yet to ride one) 

There have been plenty of reviews and IMHO there was not much that distinguished the 2008/2009 5 Series from the 6 Series as far as ride feel, very subtle. So with that in mind, the article may just be indicating that the 2009 ride feel is still available in the 2010 5 Series which has not changed from last year.

zac


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

zac said:


> ...There have been plenty of reviews and IMHO there was not much that distinguished the 2008/2009 5 Series from the 6 Series as far as ride feel, very subtle...
> zac


Whether Trek renamed their carbon to OCLV2 instead of a color, the ride is going to be nearly identical for the 5-series models. For those who have actually ridden a 6-series and a 5-series, we can attest that there is a substantial difference in the ride of the two bikes (like the article also suggests). The 5-series is basically Trek's comfort carbon bike now, and the 6-series is more of the stiff race bike.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> Whether Trek renamed their carbon to OCLV2 instead of a color, the ride is going to be nearly identical for the 5-series models. For those who have actually ridden a 6-series and a 5-series, we can attest that there is a substantial difference in the ride of the two bikes (like the article also suggests). The 5-series is basically Trek's comfort carbon bike now, and the 6-series is more of the stiff race bike.


From what I hear that is true, I was referring to the 2008/2009 5 and 6 Series of which I have many thousands of miles on both.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

As was stated above, the 2010 5 series is a carryover from 2008/2009 (although the 2009 added a replaceable derailleur hanger.) Trek somewhat "prided" themselves that 5 and 6 series frames "rode the same." And that was the rag. So for 2010, the 6 was redesigned as more of a "race" bike. Noticeable stiffer, slightly lighter, different head tube configuration, all internal cable routing, and a more complex carbon layup.

If you're a racer, go 6 series. If you're like most of us hanging around here, i.e., a club/century/recreational rider, go 5. You can easily build a 5 series well under the UCI weight limit.

By the way, I work for a Trek dealer but do not own a Trek. I've gone back to classic steel.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Keep in mind that Contador won some race in France on what some now are calling Trek's "comfort" bike. I've ridden the 2010 5 and 6 series. I suppose the 6 is "stiffer," but the 5 is still an all out race bike. There's some marketing magic going on by labeling the 5 a "comfort" ride.


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

ghost6 said:


> Keep in mind that Contador won some race in France on what some now are calling Trek's "comfort" bike. I've ridden the 2010 5 and 6 series. I suppose the 6 is "stiffer," but the 5 is still an all out race bike. There's some marketing magic going on by labeling the 5 a "comfort" ride.


Being as how I currently own both a 2009 and a 2010 6 series madone, I can tell you that the 2009 6 series is substatially more "comfortable" than the 2010. The ride is substatially smoother whereas the 2010 is sharper and feels stiffer in all the key places (head-tube, fork, bottom bracket, etc).


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I owned a 2008 5.2 and put close to 12k miles on it before a car took me/it out in Oct. Most of my miles we in the northern California foothills/mtns and doing 30-150 miles rides. Replacement is a 2010 6 series.

Comparing the 2 is EASY because while there are basic similarities, the ride is very different. I was able to immediately tell the new bike is stiffer from the first out of saddle sprint out of the neighborhood. I also noted in a different thread that the geometry/balance is different as well - the new bike seems to want me further back on the bike in a high speed descent than my old bike did. Climbing also seems smoother, but I'm thinking it might be more the DA crank compared to Ultegra-SL. Due to rain, I only have 200 miles on the new bike, but I'm really looking forward to my typical "summer of century's" on my new 6 series.

Either way you go, if you have the patience and time to wait, go Project 1. The signature paint schemes are really worth the extra time/cost. The attention to detail on the bike/paint/packing on the P1 bikes is amazing - especially for such a big company.










YMMV.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

ghost6 said:


> Keep in mind that Contador won some race in France on what some now are calling Trek's "comfort" bike. I've ridden the 2010 5 and 6 series. I suppose the 6 is "stiffer," but the 5 is still an all out race bike. There's some marketing magic going on by labeling the 5 a "comfort" ride.


The 5 series is certainly race-worthy, but there were complaints by some of their pro riders that it wasn't stiff enough. That's not uncommon for other bike manufacturers either--several top riders get custom versions of Specialized, Scott and other brands race bikes.

If you've ridden a 6, you feel like maybe you got the custom race bike... it's plenty stiff, compromising some comfort. If you've ridden both, you'd call the 5 their comfort version.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

oclvframe said:


> Being as how I currently own both a 2009 and a 2010 6 series madone, I can tell you that the 2009 6 series is substatially more "comfortable" than the 2010. The ride is substatially smoother whereas the 2010 is sharper and feels stiffer in all the key places (head-tube, fork, bottom bracket, etc).


I agree with you. I own a 2010 five series and I've ridden the six. The 5 is "more comfortable," but that doesn't make it a "comfort bike" imo, as others have called it. We're talking about the same frame ridden by Astana 2008/09. According to Trek, the 2010 six series is 150 grams lighter than the previous version. It's 10% stiffer at the bottom bracket and 17% more rigid in front triangle torsion. But Trek also claims that their new six series is "more comfortable" than the previous version.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> The 5 series is certainly race-worthy, but there were complaints by some of their pro riders that it wasn't stiff enough. That's not uncommon for other bike manufacturers either--several top riders get custom versions of Specialized, Scott and other brands race bikes.
> 
> If you've ridden a 6, you feel like maybe you got the custom race bike... it's plenty stiff, compromising some comfort. If you've ridden both, you'd call the 5 their comfort version.


For future buyers...


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

ghost6 said:


> I agree with you. I own a 2010 five series and I've ridden the six. The 5 is "more comfortable," but that doesn't make it a "comfort bike" imo, as others have called it. We're talking about the same frame ridden by Astana 2008/09. According to Trek, the 2010 six series is 150 grams lighter than the previous version. It's 10% stiffer at the bottom bracket and 17% more rigid in front triangle torsion. But Trek also claims that their new six series is "more comfortable" than the previous version.


Yeah, I have read about the '10% more compliant' seatmast area.....maybe so but since the rest of the frame is so much stiffer, it translates into a stiffer feel at the seatmast regardless of wheather or not it really is more compliant. The main point I was trying to make in my earlier post is that I own both OCLV red bikes (both 6 series) and between the two of them, there is a quantifiable difference in feel...my guess is that there isn't that big of a difference in feel between an 09 5 and and 09 6 series frame, but there sure is between the two 6 series just one year apart. All this being said, I love the way both bikes feel and at this point I will keep em both around. How I will decide which one of the two I will ride on any given day, that is going to be a true challenge! I loved the feel of the brand new cables on the 2010 so much that I spent a couple of hourse last night putting all new cables on the 09...it now feels like new, and so it now will be even harder to choose!?!? Then, to make it all worse, I also have an awesome steel Lemond....very nicely appointed...so its yet another option! 

...ahhh...choices...


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I'd like to add to my review that I'm a 155 lb, non-racing 42 yr old. Also some of the difference in "road feel" is due to the 2010 having the stock saddle and RXL rims, while my 2008 had a RL-Lux (ie extra padding) saddle and DA/OP rims laced 32/3x F&R.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think almost anyone looking at either bikes of this caliber is going to notice the difference. It is significant. I love my 6-series, but it rides a lot more like a serious race bike than the 5 series. I think I'd pick the 6 series every day, but I might consider some less stiff wheels and 700x25 for those easy long rides.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

oclvframe said:


> Yeah, I have read about the '10% more compliant' seatmast area.....maybe so but since the rest of the frame is so much stiffer, it translates into a stiffer feel at the seatmast regardless of wheather or not it really is more compliant. The main point I was trying to make in my earlier post is that I own both OCLV red bikes (both 6 series) and between the two of them, there is a quantifiable difference in feel...my guess is that there isn't that big of a difference in feel between an 09 5 and and 09 6 series frame, but there sure is between the two 6 series just one year apart. All this being said, I love the way both bikes feel and at this point I will keep em both around. How I will decide which one of the two I will ride on any given day, that is going to be a true challenge! I loved the feel of the brand new cables on the 2010 so much that I spent a couple of hourse last night putting all new cables on the 09...it now feels like new, and so it now will be even harder to choose!?!? Then, to make it all worse, I also have an awesome steel Lemond....very nicely appointed...so its yet another option!
> 
> ...ahhh...choices...


Enjoy your choices!


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

nor_cal_rider said:


> I'd like to add to my review that I'm a 155 lb, non-racing 42 yr old. Also some of the difference in "road feel" is due to the 2010 having the stock saddle and RXL rims, while my 2008 had a RL-Lux (ie extra padding) saddle and DA/OP rims laced 32/3x F&R.


Wouldn't it be fun to spend a few days trying out several Madone options (frames, saddles, wheels, tires, etc.) and reporting here what we think?!


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

MarvinK said:



> I think almost anyone looking at either bikes of this caliber is going to notice the difference. It is significant. I love my 6-series, but it rides a lot more like a serious race bike than the 5 series. I think I'd pick the 6 series every day, but I might consider some less stiff wheels and 700x25 for those easy long rides.


Great, ok, now I've got to get a six series. I was trying to convince myself that the 2010 five is a damn nice ride. I know it is, but you guys keep dangling the six series in front of me!!


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you all very much for all your input and thoughts. I rode them both extensively and agree regarding ride quality on the 6. I prefer it to the 5 so I've dropped the hammer and ordered a 6.5 P1 frame with custom flames designed by the wife. Now begins a very long 3-5 month wait. I only wish there were a way to track the thing closely. That way I could obsess about it rather than working!


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

*Factors to Consider 5 or 6 Series*



ghost6 said:


> Great, ok, now I've got to get a six series. I was trying to convince myself that the 2010 five is a damn nice ride. I know it is, but you guys keep dangling the six series in front of me!!


I already placed a 5 series frame livestrong with Aelous wheels 5.0 and full sram red. Later I wish I had put the order to 6 condsidering my built and that would costed me an additional 1000 USD. I was about to order a new frame and sell my current one, but after a lot of research and asking many coaches I came along the following. I want to put it for everyone's knowledge.

Please see this URL http://cadencecycling.com/CMSFiles/Bike_101.pdf that give you a lot of information about frame choice.

1 Frame stiffness should be chosen based on the followings:

a. Weight.
b. Tall of Rider.
c. Long of ride.
d. What are riding objective.

In my case my weight is 155 LB, so I do not need this extra stiffness in the 6 series frame as I do not have more weight to flex the frame, but another rider is weighing more than 185 LB as they are stating should choose more stiffer frame. There was another member posting the same information earlier.

I am 173 cm about 5 6". I am not tall as they are referencing tall riders are over 6" because the tubes of the frames are long so you need extra stiffness in the frame so the tubes will not flex much.

I can do long and short rides, and my riding objectives includes also somehow lot of races and time trials.

Two additional points mentioned by my coach who has 20+ years in cycling sport, 
1- Alumnium steerer are stronger and safer than carbon steerer.
2- I will not feel the extra stiffness in the 6 series.

First two questions indicate that it is 5 series frame is enough for my needs and my body built, and I will have extra benefit from more extra stiffness in the 6 series frame. Also the 5 series will feel more comfortable than the 6 series.

Another benefits of the 6 series frame is the hidden cables, and the duotrap for cadence and speed. For cadenece and speed I have the SRM powermter with Garmin 705, so it is already covered, and if I use the duotrap it may cause a conflict with SRM powermeter.

Only hidden cables option is left and I like it too much, but it is not worth the extra cost.

I just want to share the knowledge with you.  

Best regards.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

zakyma said:


> I already placed a 5 series frame livestrong with Aelous wheels 5.0 and full sram red. Later I wish I had put the order to 6 condsidering my built and that would costed me an additional 1000 USD. I was about to order a new frame and sell my current one, but after a lot of research and asking many coaches I came along the following. I want to put it for everyone's knowledge.
> 
> Please see this URL http://cadencecycling.com/CMSFiles/Bike_101.pdf that give you a lot of information about frame choice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post. The cadence cycling link is great. I was being a little facetious with my last post about wanting a six series. Of course I'd take one, but the five series is more than enough bike for most riders. Yet when Trek announces a new six series design that's "lighter and stiffer" than the 2010 six, we'll start drooling over that.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

I was about to order a new frame or another complete bike because of the new design. 

Now I am not doing that, but one interesting fact is that I will measure my ride using power and I will see if I deserve the extra stiffness in future or not. 

I am sure that this 6 series is not for everyone. Trek has a good market campain to attract consumers.


----------

